# Kidney Bottle Collection



## ktbi (May 3, 2010)

I finally got around to getting pictures of my Kidney Embossed Bottles.  As a few of you know, I had both of my kidneys removed and lived on Dialysis for a year before I got a transplant - so I turned that into collecting bottles with the word 'Kidney' embossed on them. I'm always looking to add to my collection, so please let me know if you are aware of different ones for sale.  They are on photobucket:  http://s766.photobucket.com/albums/xx309/nvbottles/Bottles/  Here is one of my favorites: Dr Elmores - _Kidney _is hard to see with all the embossing on the bottle.  Thanks and enjoy.....Ron


----------



## bostaurus (May 3, 2010)

Loved the pictures. Never knew there were so many kidney bottles.  Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 3, 2010)

wow , you have some good ones there. A few that I dont think I have photos of in the online medicine guide.


----------



## ktbi (May 3, 2010)

Matt....please feel free to use any of the pictures for your site  And let me know if you need more - I would be happy to contribute...Thanks.....Ron


----------



## glass man (May 4, 2010)

VERY VERY NICE COLLECTION! THANKS FOR SHARING! WHY NO KILMERS WITH THE EMBOSSED KIDNEY? JUST CURIOUS. JAMIE


----------



## Plumbata (May 4, 2010)

That is a righteous collection! I'm sorry about the root cause which led you to this focus, but dang you really made the most of it!

 I have a few questions about the "Reid's German Cough & Kidney Cure" bottles. They are from Peoria, the town I collect, and I have only managed to get one of them, the 5 5/8th inch size. The one I have is embossed "Kidn*d*y" which is odd, but I don't know if that was embossed on all of that size or if the mistake was fixed afterward. How is kidney spelled on the Reid's bottles you have? I'm not holding my breath, but if you have any extras of those bottles I would be extremely interested.

 Again, nice stuff!


----------



## GuntherHess (May 5, 2010)

cool thanks


----------



## junkyard jack (May 5, 2010)

That's a great collection. I had no idea there were so many "Kidney" embossed bottles out there. That little citron "Pierce's Tablets" bottle is superb!!! Great color on that one.


----------



## ktbi (May 5, 2010)

Bill - Thanks - I agree, I really like that one. 
 Stephen - I only have two 5 3/4 and 7 1/4.  Kidney is spelled correctly on both. Do you have any of the trading cards?  I attached a photo of the ones I have. Reid's bottles are hard to find.  These are the only two I've seen. I will keep watching and pick up one for you if I see one.
 Jamie - I left out the Kilmer's because the picture was fuzzy.  Took a look and realized it was the bottle that was fuzzy.  I have several so will include it later.
 Thanks for looking...I'm proud of the collection, it took awhile and still trying to add to it.....Ron


----------



## ajohn (May 10, 2010)

Hey Ron,
 Well done!!!(with the fight and the collection).Looks like you only need the letters I,J,N,Q,U,X,Y,and Z.Although the Junipers could pass for the "J"(gray area),and the Q,X,and Y letters could probably show up in the Chinese med area???[8|].
 I'll keep my eyes peeled.    Anthony-J.


----------



## Stardust (May 13, 2010)

Excellent collection.Thanks for sharing. []


----------

